# Cleaning blanks before stab



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2016)

I think I know the answer to this but want to hear some thoughts. 

I use anchor seal as an "insurance" program. I really don't care if it's dry or wet I always seal my blanks I plan to store for a period of time. My shop goes from humid to wood stove dry to back to humid and everything in between. I feel the cost of wood is not worth the cost of using a little anchor seal... 

With that said when going to stab blanks is sanding them to reveal the raw wood enough? I know AS penetrates but to what depth? Am I wrong in only sanding and should be actually resizing them? 

I'm going to tag @Kevin because I've heard him talk about AS before. Any other advise is awesome!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)

I use my jointer to remove the AS from all surfaces before finishing off in the oven then into ziploc bags immediately to cool down then into the resin. AS and resin do not mix. You don't want anything in your resin except maybe dye.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't like to sand it as it heats up and smears and could soak in further. I take a thin slice with the band saw myself to clean it off.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2016)

How thick you guys think this stuff penetrates? 

I understand AS is not good with trying to penetrate a stab agent. I just can't figure out how far to go. 

Really sucks cause my 1.5 blanks will not be that anymore but lessons learned mean more to me than wood!!


----------



## jetcn1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Don't use it then you don't have to worry about getting it off. If your blank cracks then just use it for casting .


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

Question. When you dry the blanks down to 0% ( or close) would the anchor seal not evaporate somewhat ?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> How thick you guys think this stuff penetrates?



Surface only and into any voids.



Tclem said:


> Question. When you dry the blanks down to 0% ( or close) would the anchor seal not evaporate somewhat ?


No. Solids don't evaporate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Surface only and into any voids.
> 
> 
> No. Solids don't evaporate.


Just wondering if it all hardens or as it seeps in that it doesn't dry or harden.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Just wondering if it all hardens or as it seeps in that it doesn't dry or harden.



I'm not sure what you're asking now. Do you mean does it harden, or does it evaporate in a kiln? Air dry? Dry in a toaster oven? You don't want to dry AS coated wood in a toaster oven but it's fine to dry in a kiln even in a bug kill cycle because that's only 135 degrees. The toaster cycle before stabbing is 195+ and you want the wax off before that.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Surface only and into any voids.
> 
> 
> No. Solids don't evaporate.


Ice is a solid. Just say'n

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

